# Music you listen to when you're angry.



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

For me:

Organ Concerto by Leifs

Hekla by Leifs

3rd Symphony by Khachaturian

Tapiola by Sibelius

Any of the three Symphonic Fantasias by Ifukube

6th Symphony by Mahler

Mars by Holst


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm... I guess I don't get angry super often, but thinking about it, I don't think I listen to music when I do. It would get in the way of enjoying it for me, I think. 

I of course understand that some might be able to use it as a calming measure. I guess I'm fearful of casting pearls before swine (me).


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Piano sonatas by Beethoven,Mozart or Haydn.
Maybe Bach Partitas.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think Langgaard's Symphony No. 1 does the trick when you're angry. 

Jhar back me up on this one.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Shostakovich: Cello concerto No 1 - 4th movement
Shostakovich:Symphony No 10 - 2nd movement
Khachaturian: Piano concerto - 1st and 3rd movement
Beethoven: Piano sonata No 14 -3rd movement
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini - all
Brahms: Piano Quartet No 1 - 4th movement
Dvorak: Symphony No 8 - 4th movement
Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in a minor - final variation
Sibelius: Violin concerto - 3rd movement


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm never angry longer than five minutes, so I can't tell. Sometimes when I'm angry I try to turn on some music that seems to be good for such ocasion, but it never works. I just don't think that there are particular musical pieces good for particular moods.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I think Langgaard's Symphony No. 1 does the trick when you're angry.
> 
> Jhar back me up on this one.


Definitely. It's Mahler on steroids.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Haha

Le Sacre du Printemps
Aho's cello concerto
Shostakovich 8th quartet
Sibelius Tapiola or 4th symphony


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Definitely. It's Mahler on steroids.


Yes that's a very good analogy. I consider Langgaard Nordic brutalist though not all of his works are like this, of course, but when you hear Symphony No. 1 you are immediately pounded with a hammer.


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

1. Nobody beats me, so I am never angry
2. Nobody ever annoys me with the words because I only discuss if I can't lose, so I am never angry
3. I sleep a lot
4. I do never get any unexpected mark.

I am nearly never angry so I can't answer the question.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

World Violist said:


> Haha...Le Sacre du Printemps


That's pretty close, for me. When I saw the title of the thread, I thought "Infernal Dance of the Kashchei" from Stravinsky's _The Firebird_.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> That's pretty close, for me. When I saw the title of the thread, I thought "Infernal Dance of the Kashchei" from Stravinsky's _The Firebird_.


Yes, I suppose that's some pretty aggressive music as well, isn't it?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I rarely listen to classical when angry - more likely something with growling guitars, If I did choose classical it would probably be Ginastera, _Piano Concerto No. 1_ or Prokofiev's _Enemy God Dancing with the Meanies _or whatever it's called. Also maybe Beethoven's _Serioso quartet_.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Weston said:


> Also maybe Beethoven's _Serioso quartet_.


good work, good work.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Weston said:


> Prokofiev's _Enemy God Dancing with the Meanies _or whatever it's called.


I'm not familiar with this piece, but it has to take the cake for most interesting classical title! (Edging out "Rage over a lost penny"... whoops, sorry Weston, if I just got that stuck in your head  )


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I listen to Prokofief's Romeo and Juliet suite no.2


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

nefigah said:


> I'm not familiar with this piece, but it has to take the cake for most interesting classical title! (Edging out "Rage over a lost penny"... whoops, sorry Weston, if I just got that stuck in your head  )


Made me laugh. I meant to say "Enemy God and Dance of the Black Spirits" from _Scythian Suite_ but forgot the title. I think it is translated in a lot of different ways.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Most music by Martinu that I have heard by now. I like to put on the Double Concerto for Strings, Piano and Timpani, for example. That's quite brutal and like beating someone with a shovel.


----------



## fedrick32 (Jul 22, 2010)

I listen melody music to stay away from angry..


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I really don't do anger - the very occasional bout of slow-burning resentment is probably closer to the mark in my case. Then I wouldn't be inclined to listen to anything as my thoughts are elsewhere and wouldn't be able to concentrate on the music properly. As I listen to many hours of music during the course of a normal week I like to think that means that for at least 95% of the time my state of mind is sufficiently positive (or at the very least neutral). Apart from that, I have over the years discovered that listening to music of most types is an effective and enjoyable way of helping to get rid of a hangover, especially when played through headphones. Thankfully I don't have to rely on this course of remedial therapy too often now as I'm far more temperate these days than I when I was younger!


----------



## Ian Elliott (Nov 15, 2010)

The Rite of Spring by Igor Stravinsky and Ameriques by Edgard Varese. I don't agree about Tapiola; I hear it as profoundly sad, almost as though Sibelius sensed the death of his Muse and poured out his last inspiration in a swan song.


----------

